# Interference between BR-E1 remote and Godox trigger?



## Frodo (Mar 10, 2020)

Today I shot a series of corporate headshots on the R. Used a Godox X-Pro C triggering a Godox AD200 and 685. I used a BR-E1 bluetooth remote with the camera on a tripod. In about one in 3 or 4 exposures, neither flash fired, but when the flashes fired exposure was perfect. This was not due to insufficient charging time, as then I would expect the more powerful AD200 to fire. And the trigger is nearly new. However, when I used the camera shutter directly, the flash fired 100% of the time.

Is there some interference between the bluetooth remote and the Godox trigger?


----------



## Viggo (Mar 10, 2020)

Frodo said:


> Today I shot a series of corporate headshots on the R. Used a Godox X-Pro C triggering a Godox AD200 and 685. I used a BR-E1 bluetooth remote with the camera on a tripod. In about one in 3 or 4 exposures, neither flash fired, but when the flashes fired exposure was perfect. This was not due to insufficient charging time, as then I would expect the more powerful AD200 to fire. And the trigger is nearly new. However, when I used the camera shutter directly, the flash fired 100% of the time.
> 
> Is there some interference between the bluetooth remote and the Godox trigger?


That can be a reason for sure. I had multiple misfires with the Godox ad600 just by standing to close to my beauty dish.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 15, 2020)

I couldn't find a solution to this problem (its pretty embarrassing when your flash doesn't fire when doing a portrait), so I bought a wired remote.
This also removes the (IMHO) excessively complex process for using the Bluetooth remote:
- Select Enable Bluetooth
- Select Bluetooth remote
- Select self-timer under drive
- Release shutter.

The first two steps were not needed with the infrared remote (RC-1 (?)) in my previous EOS cameras - even though that remote was effectively useless in sunshine and only worked through line-of-sight with the front of the camera)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 15, 2020)

Some of the Bluetooth protocols only allow one device to be connected. Its a issue that is starting to be noticed, so Bluetooth 5 allows for two audio devices, but thats just the headset protocol. You can often pair multiple devices, but only one can be active. If the BR-1 can be powered down, do that and see if things work then.


----------

